# Superchargers for the Z



## THREEFIFTYZ (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, this is my first post here. MIght as well have something worthwhile to talk about. So, my brother owns an EVO 8 which I've ridden in and driven on nearly a daily or weekly basis. It is modded and very FAST. Now, sometime in the future (possibly tommorrow, possibly in a year or longer, I dont know when)I intend on purchasing a 350Z. I just hope it doesn't feel sluggish in comparison. The only way I will buy a Z is if it is supercharged or turbocharged. This is where my question comes in.

I've looked at a few kits and I've narrowed it down. The Greddy Twin Turbo kit is too expensive for my likes. I'm not really interested in the Stillen supercharger because I want to maintain a stock exterior and it requires and aftermarket hood. SO.......

I'm considering either the Vortech supercharger or the ATI procharger kit. I need your opinions on the following things.

-Which kit will bring more HP at the wheels?
-Which kit is considered "safer" to run on a stock motor? (I don't intend on rebuilding anything)
-Which kit is more complete? (comes with EVERYTHING necessary to install and function properly) 
-Is one kit more of an in-depth install than the other? (they appear to be equally challenging)
-What else is necessary to upgrade outside of what comes with the kit? I mean list EVERYTHING that I will need to change out from stock. List things other than what the kit replaces or adds Ex. exhaust components, injectors whatever else.
-I know prices will vary, but which one generally costs less?
-Where can I find the BEST deal on either kit? (specific websites or shops)
-Most importantly, how reliable compared to stock will my car be after supercharging? I realize all mods decrease reliability, but by supercharging, am I pushing it?

If I seem a little un-knowing, please bear with me. I'm coming from the AWD turbo world, and I'm still learning about the 350Z's motor and about supercharging in general. Im knowlegeable about modding cars in general, but I'm not completely familiar with superchargers or the 350Z motor.

Also, sorry about the broad questions. I've done some research over the internet and found nothing conclusive, but I was hoping to hear some opinions from Z owners or possibly people who have actually supercharged their cars and have also looked at these choices

Let's hear your opinions :thumbup:
Thanks in advance :cheers:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

THREEFIFTYZ said:


> Well, this is my first post here. So, my brother owns an EVO 8 which I've ridden in and driven on nearly a daily or weekly basis. It is modded and very FAST. Now, sometime in the future (possibly tommorrow, possibly in a year or longer, I dont know when)I intend on purchasing a 350Z. I just hope it doesn't feel sluggish in comparison. The only way I will buy a Z is if it is supercharged or turbocharged. This is where my question comes in.
> 
> I've looked at a few kits and I've narrowed it down. The Greddy Twin Turbo kit is too expensive for my likes. I'm not really interested in the Stillen supercharger because I want to maintain a stock exterior and it requires and aftermarket hood. SO.......
> 
> ...


If you want a turbo car get one or wait till 2006-7 for the turbo version.


----------



## THREEFIFTYZ (Apr 15, 2004)

*close this thread........*

If any mods want to close this thread, go ahead. I think I found the answers to all my questions doing some research on another forum. I should've searched more than I did before posting something so broad like this.

If it isn't closed, anyone else feel free to chime in your opinions and/or info.

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## TheSpeedFactor (Feb 19, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> If you want a turbo car get one or wait till 2006-7 for the turbo version.


any details of this?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

TheSpeedFactor said:


> any details of this?


Considering that Toyota is already working on the next Gen Supra ( Live and well in Gardena R&D) that BTW is a turbo and talk of a New GTR in 2007 (Infinity) the Z is looking very good for a pair of turbo's. I got the Supra info from a insider as well as bits and pieces from very good sources.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

will the supra be in a US version also or are they going to be stupid and not come out with a bad ass 350Z competitor


----------



## Ra_f (Apr 6, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Considering that Toyota is already working on the next Gen Supra ( Live and well in Gardena R&D) that BTW is a turbo and talk of a New GTR in 2007 (Infinity) the Z is looking very good for a pair of turbo's. I got the Supra info from a insider as well as bits and pieces from very good sources.



Could you throw some of that supra info my way? I could lay down an email but personally I don't like doing that on any forum that I'm on.



thanks

-ra


----------

